# Hacer un programador de pics con max 232



## sony (Abr 12, 2009)

hola amigos quiero hacer un programador pa pic 16f84 con un max 232 ya que tengo algunos aqui en casa y que programa pudo usar en caso de que esto se pueda hacer de antemano muchas gracias.
saludos


----------



## Javilondo (Abr 13, 2009)

Lo que no se es qué tipo de protocolo quieres utilizar, lo obvio sería pensar que quieres utilizar el RS232, el cual es muy simple, ya que solo requieres de 3 líneas para la comunicación, que son: Tx, Rx, y GND. Sin embargo, para esto, necesitas de un interfaz de protocolo RS232 aún después de haber adaptado los niveles con el MAX232, este debería ser un interfaz rs232(ttl) - ICSP, a lo que me refiero es que necesitas un intérprete entre las instrucciones transmitidas por el protocolo RS232 y el protocolo ICSP (In Circuit Serial Programming). Este es el protocolo que se comunica directamente al PIC ya que es el único idioma que el PIC entiende (hablando de programación).

No se cual es realmente tu objetivo de programar PIC usando el MAX232, me imagino que es porque solo quieres aprovechar los chips que ya tienes. Hoy en día hay una amplificadora variedad de programadores que están al alcance de todos, en cuanto a precio como accesibilidad de componentes para fabricarlos. Uno de los programadores más populares de bajo costo es el *JDM* que debe el nombre a su diseñador Jens Dyekjær Madsen, también trabaja con el puerto serial, pero la transmisión de datos no la realiza mediante el protocolo RS232, sino que utiliza el _handshaking_ de el mismo protocolo que es un aditamento que se diseño para mejorar el control y la fiabilidad de las transmisiones de datos. El programador JDM es fue la inspiración de muchos software de programación de microcontroladores y memorias, como lo es el ICPROG que a través del handshaking del RS232 genera la comunicación directa con el dispositivo por medio del protocolo ICSP. El programador JDM ha pasado por algunas variaciones desde que fue diseñado, esto fue con el propósito de ampliar la compatibilidad con los dispositivos a programar, pero si buscas en google "JDM programmer" o "programador JDM" encontrarás basta información acerca de su diseño con una reducida lista de componentes. Incluso hay versiones en las que solo necesitas el conector del puerto serial, tres resistencias y algunos cables.

Disculpa si me desvié mucho del tema que creaste, sin embargo te digo todo esto en caso de que quieras trabajar menos con un diseño mas simple y eficaz, pero si aún sigues con tu idea de utilizar el MAX232 para construir tu programador, pues lo que puedo decirte es que tendrás que poner alimentación externa, ya que el MAX232 sólo te servirá para adaptar los niveles de las líneas Tx, Rx y sus respectivos pares RS232-TTL y que tendrás que conseguirte un software y hardware especializados para codificar y decodificar los protocolos RS232 e ICSP entre sí.

Espero que esta información te sea de utilidad y que logres tu objetivo.

Te dejo un enlace donde podrás ver cómo construir un programador JDM (TE-20).


----------



## sony (Abr 14, 2009)

si la verdad era para aprovechar los chips peropues como comentas es mejor hacer un jdm gracias javilondo por tu ayuda voy a hacer un jdm que me recomendaste y posteo resultados
saludos


----------



## JoYcEr182 (May 15, 2009)

Hola, sony. Yo hace un tiempo desarrolle un programador usando un max232, lo hice por que el jdm tiene un detalle bien importante y es que para poder programar el micro tienes que hacer fuera del circuito que estes usando... me refiero a que NO puedes programar el micro si tiene un fuente externa. Probando mil cosas para que no pasara solo puede resolver el problema haciendo una version "mejorada" del jdm en el que puedes programar el micro montado en el circuito y con una alimentacion externa, mi version del jdm toma la alimentacion del proprio circuito, si todavia estas interesado en esto con mucho gusto lo posteo para que lo pruebes, a mi me funciono de maravilla (un problemon era obtener el Vpp pero luego pude hacerlo) otra cosa que tambien queria solventar era que el jdm original NO podia ser usado en los laptops... el que yo hice tiene el mismo detalle eso si que no logre resolverlo, por que avandone el proyecto... si lo quieres continuar avisame, incluso cualquiera que lo necesite y lo pueda arreglar para que funcione con los laptos (obvio que usando una cable de esos que convierten de Rs232 a USB) igual se los puedo hacer llegar.

Saludos.


----------



## JoYcEr182 (May 15, 2009)

Otra cosa, la adaptacion del jdm que hice, se program con el mismo icprog y con cualquier software de programacion que tenga soporte para jdm... lo unico que tendrian que hacer es invertir la señal de clock y el programador funciona perfecto.


----------



## Javilondo (May 15, 2009)

Hola *JoYcEr182*

Yo estoy dispuesto a continuar con tu proyecto y publicarlo para que todos lo vean.
Si puedes hacer el favor de postearlo nos harías un grán favor a muchos, personalmente te estaré agradecido.


----------



## sony (May 17, 2009)

JoYcEr182 dijo:
			
		

> Hola, sony. Yo hace un tiempo desarrolle un programador usando un max232, lo hice por que el jdm tiene un detalle bien importante y es que para poder programar el micro tienes que hacer fuera del circuito que estes usando... me refiero a que NO puedes programar el micro si tiene un fuente externa. Probando mil cosas para que no pasara solo puede resolver el problema haciendo una version "mejorada" del jdm en el que puedes programar el micro montado en el circuito y con una alimentacion externa, mi version del jdm toma la alimentacion del proprio circuito, si todavia estas interesado en esto con mucho gusto lo posteo para que lo pruebes, a mi me funciono de maravilla (un problemon era obtener el Vpp pero luego pude hacerlo) otra cosa que tambien queria solventar era que el jdm original NO podia ser usado en los laptops... el que yo hice tiene el mismo detalle eso si que no logre resolverlo, por que avandone el proyecto... si lo quieres continuar avisame, incluso cualquiera que lo necesite y lo pueda arreglar para que funcione con los laptos (obvio que usando una cable de esos que convierten de Rs232 a USB) igual se los puedo hacer llegar.
> 
> Saludos.


 hola amigo como dice gavilondo seria bueno que  pusieras la información gracias de antemano


----------



## JoYcEr182 (May 17, 2009)

Me alegra mucho el interes que tienen, dejenme que prepare todas las caracteristicas y cosas que  necesiten para que continuen... he estado recortado de tiempo, en lo que pueda armo todo y lo publico y asi seguir este interesante proyecto. Podemos hacer algo bueno.

Saludos.


----------



## sony (May 17, 2009)

asi es joycer182 muy interesante el proyecto gracias por tu interes y apoyo


----------



## JoYcEr182 (May 18, 2009)

Sony y Javilondo a trabajar! jajajaja amigos aqui les dejo todo lo que necesitaran para terminar el proyecto, me alegra mucho de verdad que esto se pueda terminar... de verdad que esto es algo bien interesante.

Hice un post en el que explico todo, de todas formas cualquier cosa estamos en contacto, disculpen la demora pero mi compu no sirve, no habia podido hacer nada por que tengo trabajo de sobra y bueno ahorita aproveche que en mi trabajo tengo los archivos y publique  jejeje

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/post-197750.html

Saludos.


----------

